

Not every innovation deserves a patent - mtgx
http://www.economist.com/node/21561888?fsrc=scn/fb/wl/pe/iphoneucopyisue

======
denzil_correa
I agree with the overall tone of the article but is this really true?

> _The dispute between Apple and Samsung is less over how the devices work and
> more over their look and feel._

